

How Reddit became the most hateful space on the Internet - dmazin
http://www.salon.com/2015/03/18/reddits_ugly_racist_secret_how_it_became_the_most_hateful_space_on_the_internet/

======
beerbajay
This was much less interesting than I had hoped. Of course there are racist
subreddits; the real story is the prevalence of racist comments outside of
these. My sense of it is that on 4chan you get teenage white boys pretending
to be racist to be provocative, but on reddit you get the averaged opinions of
20-something American men, which are just pretty racist.

~~~
undersuit
Let's not be racist, the thoughts of a 20-something Chinese woman can be just
as racist, we just don't get as many of them on Reddit. Or maybe Reddit does
have a thriving subreddit of racist 20-something chinese women, I've stopped
being surprised by the existence of some niche subreddit.

------
angersock
Talking about Reddit as though the entire site is one big hate group is kind
of like saying America is one big hate group--it's unfair. It's a collection
of many small hate groups, oftentimes opposed!

Also, the expressed concern about some evil gaggle of racists over in the
corner in their own bubble is pointless. Who cares what backwards things a
group believes if they keep to themselves about it? If they do, they're a
curiosity, and if they don't, they're dealt with straightforwardly.

There's no reason to enforce the majority's taste and perspectives on them.

